# Does a connected ADAT device require drivers? / Audio Interface Recommendations



## Furexus (May 15, 2020)

Hey all,

long time lurker here, but finally posting a question. So, I decided to get a nice new rig (i9-9900K with 128 gig DDR4 ram, 2x 1TB SSD, 1x12TB HDD, nVidia 2080 TI), but it's missing an audio interface at the moment. My old interface is an M-Audio Profire 2626, connected via a separate TI firewire card. My old PC runs Windows 7, but the Profire 2626 driver only support Windows Vista. With some fiddeling, it still installs and some people report that the interface still works under Windows 10. But I have had latency issues - I don't know if that's why, but on my new system I want a nice smooth experience, which means: lowest latency possible (but I don't want to spend more than 600 Euros). This thread here mentions the RME HDSPe AIO as a good low latency card, but it's just driven by ADAT connectors.

So my question is: *Can I hook up my old Profire via ADAT and use all the ports of the Profire 2626 without the need for Windows 10 driver installation of the Profire 2626*? How would that even work; can I route/select the inputs/outputs in the driver of the RME card? I really need the outputs (of the Profire 2626) for the connection to my Adam A5X Speakers, but being able to use all 8 input channels would be nice.

That being said, I do mainly do orchestral work nowadays and don't really have the need for more than two inputs (Mic with +48V would be nice and guitar/line input). So if the Profire 2626 with RME HDSPe AIO solution doesn't work - or just isn't that good according to you guys, should I just get a new interface? Do I freak out about low latency too much and is a low price segment interface just as good?

Thanks in advance!

Kind Regards
Sebastian


----------



## wst3 (May 15, 2020)

Hi Sebastian - the Profire 2626 is an ADAT to Firewire interface, on the PC side it will need a firewire port. I do not remember a way to route the analog ports to the ADAT ports, if you can get the software to work you can check that out.

I will suggest, and it is solely my opinion, that the M-Audio interfaces were a terrific value when they were current. As a former member of the team it pains me to say this, but I think you can do better today for not a lot of money.

If you like and trust M-Audio then check out the Air series of USB interfaces. Be aware, with the exception of RME most USB interfaces will not deliver the same latency as a PCI-e, Firewire, or Thunderbolt interface, it is the nature of the fundamental USB design. Even RME USB interfaces do not perform as well as their other interfaces.

That said, right now I use a UA Apollo Twin USB as my primary interface, and when I need more inputs and outputs I fall back to my Presonus 1818VSL. Neither one can deliver quite the same performance as my previous configuration, a Frontier Design PCI card, but modern motherboards no longer support PCI.

So I don't think you will be terribly disappointed by the latency or the audio performance of any current USB Audio interface. And it will be a lot more reliable, and a lot less work, than trying to get the Profire working (and you'd need a Firewire card for that anyway).

Hope that helps.


----------



## Furexus (May 15, 2020)

Wow, thanks so much for that insight, great the hear from an actual former engineer of the profire! :emoji_astonished:

So what I take form this: I guess I'll have to buy a new interface and I will put my trusty Profire 2626 to rest somewhere.

The UA Apollo Twin USB seems to be a little bit out of my price range, and since I don't own any UAD Plug-Ins or have a need for the preamp modelling, I guess I can't really justify the price difference to other USB interfaces.
I've put my eyes on the Steinberg UR24C; that seems to have everything I need and has USB3.0, so I guess that'll do. Unfortunately is pretty low in the latency list (assuming there is no real difference between this and the UR44C).

Would it be adviseable to just get a new firewire interface (and install the old TI firewire card in the new PC) like the MOTU Track16, if firewire does give you a better latency performance? But I'm not really convinced that this is the case, because (most?) modern interfaces are dual USB and firewire interfaces, as is the MOTO Track16. Firewire also doesn't seem to be that future-proof. My old PC (i7-3930K) survived 8 years - updating graphics cards and OS and I plan to keep my new PC about the same time. What I'm trying to say: I don't want to run in this situation soon again when updating to even a newer Windows version.

So all things considered, I think the Steinberg UR24C is my best bet. If anyone want's to chime in and give me another advice regarding which interface to buy, I'd gladly appreciate it.

Kind Regards
Sebastian


----------



## chimuelo (May 15, 2020)

FWIW I’m a PCI-e 1X kind of guy because my interface is pretty extreme and 64 I/O wouldn’t work well with USB/TBolt or FireWire.
But 32 I/O on RME USB drivers works great as I have fellow live performers using LapTops with external Modular and other hardware.
Best USB drivers out there.
PC Build looks powerful/fast..


----------



## wst3 (May 16, 2020)

TL;DR - I have not had direct experience with the Steinberg interfaces, but I have heard tales that would direct me elsewhere (odd, I know, they wrote the standard). I would look at Presonus and Audient, both of which are competitively priced.

If we limit ourselves to the under $200 range you can choose from Steinberg, Focusrite, M-Audio, RME, Tascam, Audient, and Presonus. 

I'd would stick with Audient and Presonus, both provide really good audio, and both have solid, if not quite spectacular drivers. And both continually improve their drivers. 

I have heard tales of woe for both Steinberg and Focusrite, although the problems could have been user inflicted. Similarly, MOTU had a terrible reputation for a long time, but they seem to have gotten on track over the last couple years.

My own experience includes interfaces costing a bit more (or a lot more) from MOTU, RME, Audient, Presonus, and Universal Audio (and the previously mentioned Frontier Design). My experience mirrors that of most of my friends - RME has the best drivers, UA has the best plugins and possibly the best audio, Presonus, Audient and MOTU remain good solid choices with reliable drivers and solid audio performance.

I use UA because I love the plugins, and while I was very skeptical of their "Unison" preamplifier modeling, I am now a believer. I use the Presonus 1818VSL, which I purchased before the Apollo Twin was on the market, and an Audient ASP-880 as an expander for either one.

If MS would come up with a device aggregator (a la Apple) and I could use multiple ASIO devices I would have to really think about my choices for expansion!


----------



## Furexus (May 19, 2020)

Just a quick follow-up: I decided to go with the rather small solution: the Presonus Studio 26c. If I really have the need for more channels or if I'm really upset with the performance, I can always sell the interface and buy a new one; but I doubt this will be the case.

Thanks again, wst3 for your insights!

[Edit] Typo


----------



## wst3 (May 19, 2020)

you might want to wait to thank me until you have used it for a bit???

Just kidding, I think you will be happy with your choice. Please let us know...


----------



## corban_fewster (Jun 5, 2021)

I have a 2626 at the moment, I just updated my Mac to BigSur 🤦‍♂️ I’m pretty sure m-audio doesn’t support anything above 10.10.1 - so I am in a similar situation where I want to use the 2626 for the extra inputs and my Apollo Twin X as the main interface. I may have missed a part in this thread, but I still haven’t seen any answers as to if it is possible to use the 2626 with ADAT without a driver installed.
Did you find a solution, furexus ?


----------



## igbro (Jun 6, 2021)

corban_fewster said:


> I have a 2626 at the moment, I just updated my Mac to BigSur 🤦‍♂️ I’m pretty sure m-audio doesn’t support anything above 10.10.1 - so I am in a similar situation where I want to use the 2626 for the extra inputs and my Apollo Twin X as the main interface. I may have missed a part in this thread, but I still haven’t seen any answers as to if it is possible to use the 2626 with ADAT without a driver installed.
> Did you find a solution, furexus ?


Hi,

In stand alone mode, the 2626 becomes an adat converter which doesn't need any driver.

I got 2 2626's hooked to an RME pci interface, running w10.

But you have to configure once and for all, the way the 2626 acts as a simple converter while it is still running as a sound card (with driver).
This configuration will be remembered and loaded when the unit will be switched on as stand alone/adat converter.
Maybe the default adat settings will work for you. Try it.

Stand alone mode is simply engaged when no firewire connection is detected.


----------



## corban_fewster (Jun 6, 2021)

igbro said:


> Hi,
> 
> In stand alone mode, the 2626 becomes an adat converter which doesn't need any driver.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information, much appreciated. I’ll have a try this week.


----------



## SOS STUDIO (Nov 4, 2022)

Please help me brothers. I can not run my Presonus Fire Studio with win 10 or 11. My DAW SAMPLITUDE show me info: CANNOT OPEN ASIO PRESONUS FIRESTUDIO. (ERROR CODE 0x2)The terrible fact is my MARIAN MARC A also has drivers only for WIN XP! Aaaaa help


----------



## BGvanRens (Nov 4, 2022)

I think you are in better luck with opening a new thread. But it looks like, your devices are old enough to be replaced or stick with an OS that's supported by your devices. I mean the Marian Marc A goes back to Win98 even.


----------

